# Dog Yard Outside Tt



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Since the TT decided it is here to stay for a while. We'll muddle through with my daughter's surgery and see if we can sell in the spring if need be. I took the TT to a dog agility show this weekend and enjoyed it SO much. I guess I finally relaxed about it (in spite of my issues - see other posts) and just enjoyed myself. That is how it should be I guess, but the time before when I used it it was not fun. Anyway...

Wondering if any of you have a dog yard for your dogs outside your camper, esp. those of you that are attending dog events. I've seen some set-ups at agility trials and wonder what others are using. I've seen x-pens (seems expensive and HEAVY), and PVC fencing (also seems heavy). The nice woman who helped me fix my TT this weekend had some type of roll-up fencing. I meant to ask her what it was, but forgot in the rush of the weekend events.

If you set one up - What do you use for a dog yard?

Elizabeth


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

We use this for our dog

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635639

Of couse we have the highy sought after FBD breed of dog







( Florida Brown Dog ) Mutt


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Great topic!! I will be looking forward to some answers. We camp with our dogs and as of now we have a 8 panel "playpen". It is enough to let them sit outside with us so we don't worry about them getting away but would love to give them a larger area. We saw a camper once and they had like 10 of them, because you can connect them with others and make a large area. They are less on ebay 14.00 for 2ft hight 8 panels I believe, compared to like 70.00 at pet shops. If I don't come up with anything better, next year we plan on buying 3 more to make one big pen. Layed out it will be 24 ft each pen. Anyways since our camping year ends at the end of Nov. we are gonna just wait till next year to buy more. That's the best I have seen. Hope others chime in.

Lori


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Five Outbackers said:


> We use this for our dog
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3635639
> 
> ...


How big is your dog? We have a LabX (mutt) so she is a bit more petite than a pure bred lab and I was wondering if this would hold her if she happened to want to chase a squirrel or something. We usually leave her at home but there is a chance that next summer we might be camping for an extended period where my DH would be working and so we would have to bring our dog along.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Our Dog (mutt) is a medium to small size. She has not pulled the stake leash setup out of the ground yet.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there. Just tried to find a photo of our set up but couldn't find it quickly. I'll keep looking. In the meantime, we use 3 sections of folding 8-panel x-pens. 2 are 4' high and the 3rd is 3' high (we have shelties). When set up, we include 1 of our 2 amper doors to llow for easy let-outs at night. Because the panels are so flexible, they accomodate all terrain (even the most unlevel!) and all shpes/sizes of sites. We usually sedt it up so it runs under the awning and includes our siting area too...that way the boys can be loose but with us. We were at an Agility Trial 2 weeks asgo and the site was long & narrow. swe set up a bit of a play yard off the door, tucked a bit under the awning for dry space if it rained and the rest was set up as a run. Worked great! Also, because the panels can ech be set at a slightly different angle, it ends up being self-supporting and VERY strong - - - resisting an oversized, very energetic Sheltie throwing himself at the wall.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We use an X-Pen for our Yorkie and hook a leash into a stake like pictures above for our Brittany.

The X-Pen was a little pricey and takes a wide space for storage, but is the best thing we have done to prevent a knot of leashes.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We are using one of the no wire radio collars to set the limit where our dog can go. So far we have used it only once camping, _(we will be using it in future_), but it worked so well, some of our camping friends purchased the same one for their dog. We had soo... many people come up and ask about it. I think we could have sold several. We use it at home all the time as our only fence. It has made a believer out of me. Hope this gives you food for thought. The brand we have is 'Petsafe'.

Dave


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> In the meantime, we use 3 sections of folding 8-panel x-pens. 2 are 4' high and the 3rd is 3' high (we have shelties). When set up, we include 1 of our 2 amper doors to llow for easy let-outs at night.


This is the set-up I would like to create. I have one 4' xpen and find it kind of heavy and unweildy so I was hoping for something lighter, although this height and strength would be the best for them to truely stay put. They are after all agility dogs, one jumping in the 26" class. My smaller dog has been known to escape from the xpen at trial, so I usually never leave them unattended not in a crate.

Most dog events have regulations that your dog must be contained, so you cannot have your dog on a tie out stake, so that and the radio collar are not options for me.

The set-up I saw this weekend was like the plastic snow fencing they use around agility rings.

What do you use for the space along the edge of the trailer -- so they do not go underneath?

Elizabeth


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

We've got a Lab that I would love to be able to take with us when we go but with our son who has ashma we can't keep her (lab) inside. I wished there was something we could get that we would be able to keep the lab outside and not have to worry about her even while leaving her unattended.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A Add a Room would probably work depending on what you tie the dog to.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Best advice I could give is to keep it simple. Pens and such are nice, but can be a real hassle, not to mention they take up a lot of space. The stake is a good idea, but can be pulled out or, if on pavement, can't be put in to begin with. Most full-timers that I have seen on the road simply have a length of cable with snaps on both ends. Tie one end on to the dog and tie the other to the nearest sturdy point -- might be a tree, a rock, the tongue of the trailer, trailer spring shackle, or trailer bumper. Personally, I wouldn't get more extravagant than that.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend of mine uses a clothes line that he ties between 2 trees (above his head so he doesn't have to duck under it all the time). A leash hangs from the clothesline and he just attaches it to the dog's collar when needed. The dog can run freely between the 2 trees and not get his leash all tangled around things or people. This worked well from what I saw.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most campgrounds I have been to do not allow clotheslines. Maybe for a dog it would be OK.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't mean to start a rift with anyone, but I simply refuse to put my dogs in a cage while camping. We go for both our enjoyment as well as our dog's. Mine aren't winning any obedience trials, but the come when called and always stay by the TT - never out of our sight. I've never had an issue with fellow campers or park rangers. I'd rather leave them at home then put them in a cage.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

dogs are just like kids if they are disiplined and respect you they are fine....now my oldest has two heinz 57's that I wouldnt give you two cents for.. but he thinks they are great. couldnt keep them in sight with anything less than a log chain. We the DW and I havent ever taken pets camping too much hassle, but we live in the country and they are outside animals and fend for themselves just fine if we fill up the 5 quart buckets with food and water.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skylane said:


> dogs are just like kids if they are disiplined and respect you they are fine....now my oldest has two heinz 57's that I wouldnt give you two cents for.. but he thinks they are great. couldnt keep them in sight with anything less than a log chain. We the DW and I havent ever taken pets camping too much hassle, but we live in the country and they are outside animals and fend for themselves just fine if we fill up the 5 quart buckets with food and water.


That's simply awesome. I often think that mine always stay close and come when called simply because they are scared! You should have seen it here today after several jets flew over and sent us a sonic boom - I thought my Dane was going to jump out of his skin!


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

Airboss said:


> dogs are just like kids if they are disiplined and respect you they are fine....now my oldest has two heinz 57's that I wouldnt give you two cents for.. but he thinks they are great. couldnt keep them in sight with anything less than a log chain. We the DW and I havent ever taken pets camping too much hassle, but we live in the country and they are outside animals and fend for themselves just fine if we fill up the 5 quart buckets with food and water.


That's simply awesome. I often think that mine always stay close and come when called simply because they are scared! You should have seen it here today after several jets flew over and sent us a sonic boom - I thought my Dane was going to jump out of his skin!
[/quote]

lightning and 4th of july fireworks set our off.
Mark


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Punky doesn't know what a dog chain is for. He has a cage, it is 'his room' when he is at home. In the OB, the lower bunk is all his. When it's time to go outside, I go with him. He roams the campsite freely. When I think he has gone far enough, all I have to do is remind him to "stay in your yard." After that, he is never more than five feet away. When he is ready, he'll let me know that he wants to go in the house. I have never had a problem with him running off, and no one has ever complained. He is not frightened by fireworks or thunder. He behaves in the same manner when he is at home.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

At bench and agility trials I've only seen fencing and crates. At field trials I've only seen stake out chains and chain gangs. We use stake out chains with an 18 inch chain when camping. We don't let our dogs roam, as we camp in a wolf reintroduction area, plus deer, elk, cattle to chase and lots of dead things to roll in. And we sure don't want them retrieving a skunk to the trailer. Besides, letting them run amok would only be training them that self hunting is okay. I want my dogs to handle in the field, not run around like an unguided missile.

Whatever you choose, don't worry. It doesn't hurt for your dog to learn to accept restraint.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

esfdogma said:


> Since the TT decided it is here to stay for a while. We'll muddle through with my daughter's surgery and see if we can sell in the spring if need be. I took the TT to a dog agility show this weekend and enjoyed it SO much. I guess I finally relaxed about it (in spite of my issues - see other posts) and just enjoyed myself. That is how it should be I guess, but the time before when I used it it was not fun. Anyway...
> 
> Wondering if any of you have a dog yard for your dogs outside your camper, esp. those of you that are attending dog events. I've seen some set-ups at agility trials and wonder what others are using. I've seen x-pens (seems expensive and HEAVY), and PVC fencing (also seems heavy). The nice woman who helped me fix my TT this weekend had some type of roll-up fencing. I meant to ask her what it was, but forgot in the rush of the weekend events.
> 
> ...


Well, we go to dog shows all the time and have anywhere from 10-20 dogs with us. Even our pets and rescue's go with us. Chows, IG's, poms etc. With the awning out, we use X-pens along the trailer under the awning. (Your awning has a slot in it that extends from one end to the other end. Then we buy the small two ended slide hooks (packets) at Walmart for the rail on your awning and attach a 10x15 tarp for cover. (Buy an extra set and throw it in the drawer for future needs also). While youre at it, buy some flappers that hold your awning in windy weather and the ball/bungies). We found that since the (dogs) environment is always the same where the dogs stay (trailer, crate, under the awning etc) that they are more secure and quiet and actually love travelling. We got the Kargroo with the front cargo area to keep our dogs (in wire crates) in on the show grounds, with the cargo door open if its warm, or closed with AC on if its really hot.

Also, buy a small x-pen for rest areas. Put it in the back of the truck, take it out, set it up and let the dogs go potty while on the road. They also make lids for x-pens in case your dogs like to jump out. Bite the bullet and buy a bunch of hasps and clasps to attach the x-pens together. Oh by the way, puppies can hold it for an hour for each month old they are. If they are 4 months old, they can hold it for 4 hours. Any more than that can cause kindney and liver problems. In our case, the puppy will let you know they have to go which is right after you pass the last rest area exit. LOL Hope this gives you some help. X-pens are a nuisance, they scatch everything they come in contact with, they hurt your hands so buy gloves, but they are a necessity for travelling.


----------

